# A question for guys lol



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Now whenever a guy asks me wat kind of dogs do I own they are always suprised that I don't own little toy dogs but PITBULLS lol and are so amazed and turned on by that lol So do u guys find it "hot" whenever u find out that a girl owns a pitbull instead of a toy dog???


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

1000000% YES!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

ha ha ha lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry this forum is 80% female so you will not get many male replies  Pits are for Chicks


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't mind female input lol If they have encountered the same experience, more then welcome to share lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I lied like 67% 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/24496-you-dude-chick.html

Many guys have been surprised to find that I not only own one but multiples of these dogs. My husband actually has a Chi ( the one at the end of my sig) and I will walk Stack and he will be with his little Chi and people will laugh


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Slightly! haha...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think an girl that I's educated on them and owns them Is sweeeeeet


----------



## stusmom (Oct 25, 2010)

i get the same thing all the time, especially when i'm out walking my pit and my rott. for some reason guys just have to stop and talk to me, wondering if it's difficult to handle not 1 but 2 "aggressive" breeds at the same time. guys are amazed at how well behaved and friendly they are. i'm just doing my public service for this breed and i always get plenty of compliments but am already taken  i agree, pits are for chicks!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes. I think girls + pit bulls are hot.

I have a bike and it's the same thing, girls+bikes=hot.

Maybe I just love girls?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

maybe u do lol


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had guys SHOCKED that I own APBTs..lmao Really kinda of funny, especially when they start "talking dogs" with the hubbie and he tells em I know more about their peds then he does..lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it's kinda funny getting those responses. OMG you own pit bulls.  Most of them are quite surprised when I pull my sleeve up and have my arms totally covered in tattoos


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't know about "hot", but as a grandma I get surprised reactions from people. I guess it's easier to picture me walking a little fluffy doggie.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yes.......


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Girls are hot period!!! Girls with pits and bikes though, well that just sends the blood flow in a certain direction


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg lmao too funny


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Girls are hot period!!! Girls with pits and bikes though, well that just sends the blood flow in a certain direction


:rofl: bahahahaha love it way to go SF smh


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Of course we do, it's just like when a girl hops out of the driver's seat of a nice big truck, or muscle car


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, i think it's hot, but I haven't seen one yet in my neighborhood.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

One of my male staff was talking about his dogs (ankle biters) and he asked me if I had any dogs. When I told him I owned a pit his jaw dropped. He goes I wish my wife was like you, do you know how embarrassing it is to walk these ankle biters. I just want a manly dog. I laughed and said I also have a bull mastiff. He just walked away.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

NesOne said:


> Of course we do, it's just like when a girl hops out of the driver's seat of a nice big truck, or muscle car


Pretty much. The only thing hotter than a girl with powerful dogs is a girl with a cool car.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Girls are hot period!!! Girls with pits and bikes though, well that just sends the blood flow in a certain direction


haha Ya I think this sums it up best:cheers:


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

a well built girl with a well built dog siting in a well built hotrod truck with a well bult chopper being trailored = heaven for me


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Sorry this forum is 80% female so you will not get many male replies  Pits are for Chicks


^W E R D :goodpost: LoL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL!!!! Guys are turned on by pretty much everything. I bet if you add in the bikes, the cars, the dogs and can chug a beer they will even marry ya.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> LOL!!!! Guys are turned on by pretty much everything. I bet if you add in the bikes, the cars, the dogs and can chug a beer they will even marry ya.


I keep a ring ready in my pocket for when I meet this girl on the street.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lololol @ this entire thread. :rofl:


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

hahaha this tread is crak upz!!...i always find myself getting whislted at wen walking my pit..lol..yesterday i even got a "HEY GAWJUSS" yelled at me haha..
before me and my bf got together i was the first chick he knew that would always talk about the dogs lol..his ex absalutly hatted them lol..

like i would say sometimes..

"F*** THE DIAMONDS, PITBULLS ARE A GIRLS BESTFRIEND"


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

When I would walk riley she wouldn't get alot of attention. xD Mommy seemed to be the main thing the guys liked LOL! though they would try to start a convo about her just to flirt and I brushed them off everytime. LMAO!


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

You should see Jesi with her dog. I have to get a picture for the forum. This woman is very hot and walks with a game line 60lbs black and white dog.


----------



## ademily87 (Nov 4, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> When I would walk riley she wouldn't get alot of attention. xD Mommy seemed to be the main thing the guys liked LOL! though they would try to start a convo about her just to flirt and I brushed them off everytime. LMAO!


Women LIVE to shut guys down lol its a shame.

But yea, I react the same way as I do finding out a girl knows how to drive a 5 speed. Mad cool points in my book. (Especially if she drives my Mach 1


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

NesOne said:


> Of course we do, it's just like when a girl hops out of the driver's seat of a nice big truck, or muscle car


I've always driven trucks, and I agree, I get more looks from guys and questions asked about my truck than anything else. BUT when I'm driving my truck with Jester in the passenger seat, looks and waves are more frequent.

APBT's and AmBullys are actually one of the main (and first) things that connected my husband and I. It was one of the first things we talked about and it's a common passion for us both. I deff. think me owning/loving pits put me at the top of his list. lol


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Sure, girls with pit bulls are hot. Just so their dog isn't bigger than mine, I'll get that inadequate feeling....... ha :roll:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I get funny responses all the time... Normally because I am small and I drive an F350 with two beasts fighting for the front seat... Then I get goofy reactions when my husband and I ride our motorcycles because he technically rides the bike with less horsepower... I roll up on a 1000cc bike and there is a APBT in our patch for our motorcycle club... So people always ask if I just wear a "pit" on my back our do I own one? My answer is "I own two and the Shih Tzu is his" that normally gets a laugh or two... The best part is Sarge is the dog in our patch so I can tell people that not only do I own two but the one on my back is one of them...


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm kinda immune to all this only cause since college one of my good friends who's hot as the month of July...lol owns 2 pits and she handles them really well. can't say about her choices in guys though (sucks to be the shoulder to cry on and drunk flirting really doesn't help the situation.) But ya gotta be a friend sometimes and just take it all in stride. it's funny when we go out she's tatted up wears wife beater shirts and me i'm as normal as they come, i dunno why i attract weirdos........:hammer::hammer:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I try to avoid that type of stuff, if i guy wants to sit and talk bulldogs thats what we do. I just get treated like another one of the 'bros'


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Any woman with any similar interest to me is hot in my eyes, for starters we have something in common without trying to break any ice.

A Woman with a pitbull is exactly what i am after but down here in the southern hemishpere its near impossible, MISSAPBT and Stunnah make up 50% of the women i know in the southern hemisphere who love the breed i do and they are both ten years my jnr and also taken lol.
The other 50% i am sceptical of their love i feel if there was a yard accident around them they would panic and i would seperate the dogs myself where with the two kiwis i think they would have a stick in their hand quicker than me lol. 

im convinced itl never happen , life just aint that easy people.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

junkyard said:


> The other 50% i am sceptical of their love i feel if there was a yard accident around them they would panic and i would seperate the dogs myself where with the two kiwis i think they would have a stick in their hand quicker than me lol.


LOL. :rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Yes. I think girls + pit bulls are hot.
> 
> I have a bike and it's the same thing, girls+bikes=hot.
> 
> Maybe I just love girls?


girl+bike+pit=


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Of course we do, it's just like when a girl hops out of the driver's seat of a nice big truck, or muscle car


Ha ha - I used to drive my husband's Jeep with the 3.5" lift to work everyday. He said he loved watching me drive that thing


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

junkyard said:


> The other 50% i am sceptical of their love i feel if there was a yard accident around them they would panic and i would seperate the dogs myself where with the two kiwis i think they would have a stick in their hand quicker than me lol.
> .


Well wat can i say lol us kiwi chicks (Some) aint scard to get in there wen needs be..lol..and must say we r pritty fast haha..

Man Liv if only that could happen over here wid me!!..No1 knows jak bwt this breed where i am lol..i find myself talking & thinking to myself haha..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I keep a ring ready in my pocket for when I meet this girl on the street.


Waiting on my ring John


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I get a mixed reaction some guys are actually intimidated by a chick who own's bulldog's and some find it a turn on. Guess it just depends on the dude.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

but seriously if i could find a HOT, SMART woman who loves the breed i would.....well i cant go there there are children on this site[just think of something pleasant and descriptive].


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

I think its cool for a woman to own bulldogs and be knowledgeable on them too


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I think it's much hotter for a woman to own an APBT or pit type breed than walking around with some dressed up pup in a handbag. No offense to anyone that may do that


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> girl+bike+pit=


kawasaki's don't count...oke:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> kawasaki's don't count...oke:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I think it's much hotter for a woman to own an APBT or pit type breed than walking around with some dressed up pup in a handbag. No offense to anyone that may do that


I drag lex around in a tootoo & suitcase all the time >.<... Still unsure why I get odd looks


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol I thought I wanted a fluffy dog so I sat down and looked into some different breed to see what is athletic (wanted something I could work especially in agility) big enough to play with bulldogs but still girly that I could blush and put bows in it hair and crap like that. I narrowed it down to a standard poodle and... ya there is a reason they call me the pit girl in my family, not the brightest decision in my life but I do love me some Gina. lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> lol I thought I wanted a fluffy dog so I sat down and looked into some different breed to see what is athletic (wanted something I could work especially in agility) big enough to play with bulldogs but still girly that I could blush and put bows in it hair and crap like that. I narrowed it down to a standard poodle and... ya there is a reason they call me the pit girl in my family, not the brightest decision in my life but I do love me some Gina. lol


LoL, I debated once or twice about putting mini pink bows on each one of Lily's ears.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I think guys are just shocked by me since I'm 5'2 tall 105 pounds and I don't look tomboyish I guess, dress very girly but I have never been into the small dogs lol I've always loves my pitbulls knocking me over when I play with them, doing so many activites with them


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ashes said:


> I think guys are just shocked by me since I'm 5'2 tall 105 pounds and I don't look tomboyish I guess, dress very girly but I have never been into the small dogs lol I've always loves my pitbulls knocking me over when I play with them, doing so many activites with them


Same here... Though honestly I could give two Shiznits what guys are thinking about me or my dog, that's not why I got Lex or Lily & the least of my concerns.

If I want a dog I get a real dog, if I want a cat I get a cat. Small dogs are kinda pointless to me & most have health issues out the wazzoo. My mom's into small dogs-always has been, has a dachshund & the thing's an evil lil shiz from hound dog Haitis & horrible health issues. Not to mention dachshunds are the top rated aggressive dog out there but she got him cause he's 'cute' >.<.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

junkyard said:


> A Woman with a pitbull is exactly what i am after but down here in the southern hemishpere its near impossible, MISSAPBT and Stunnah make up 50% of the women i know in the southern hemisphere who love the breed i do and they are both ten years my jnr and also taken lol.
> The other 50% i am sceptical of their love i feel if there was a yard accident around them they would panic and i would seperate the dogs myself where with the two kiwis i think they would have a stick in their hand quicker than me lol.


:rofl:
Would be good if the otherhalf appreciated the knowledge!

And LOL @ stick


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Breaking stick lets make that clear. You guys are sick in the head, i mean ive got a pretty dirty mind but making a joke about that never crossed my mind. Sickos.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh I'm not saying I get them for those reasons lol I've had them since I wsa about 9 years old I just get funny reactions from guys. To me owning pitbulls is just normal?? They don't think so lol Oh well.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Same here... Though honestly I could give two Shiznits what guys are thinking about me or my dog, that's not why I got Lex or Lily & the least of my concerns.
> 
> If I want a dog I get a real dog, if I want a cat I get a cat. Small dogs are kinda pointless to me & most have health issues out the wazzoo. My mom's into small dogs-always has been, has a dachshund & the thing's an evil lil shiz from hound dog Haitis & horrible health issues. Not to mention dachshunds are the top rated aggressive dog out there but she got him cause he's 'cute' >.<.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> kawasaki's don't count...oke:


How about a Yamaha R1?
Does that count?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> How about a Yamaha R1?
> Does that count?


Yes! That counts.

You and Lauren might have to fight it out now for my ring..


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Yes! That counts.
> 
> You and Lauren might have to fight it out now for my ring..


Ok dang it I am gonna win this one.... lol
I got a 2007 Yamaha R1
a 2000 Custom Honda 929rr
a 2006 F350 on a 8 inch lift
and a 2002 Mustang GT...

And two pitties!!!

:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Ok dang it I am gonna win this one.... lol
> I got a 2007 Yamaha R1
> a 2000 Custom Honda 929rr
> a 2006 F350 on a 8 inch lift
> ...


You win at this thread.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> You win at this thread.


hehehehehe thank you thank you :clap::clap:

No j/k I think threads like this are fun...


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

this thread is hillarious!

i feel so outta of the hotness though... i drive a PT Cruiser, rock a cheapy quad in the hills and work for animal control...
my two pitties do nothing for my image


----------

